# Mtbiker aus umgebung bückeburg,minden



## pat14 (4. August 2008)

Wer ist ein Mountainbiker oder bikerin um die 14 aus Minden und Bückeburg,bitte melden bei [email protected]    Wir könnten uns dann zum biken treffen


----------



## Faron_Zlay (8. August 2008)

In Bückeburg gibts zahlreiche Jungs um die 14 die biken.
Allerdings fahren sie alle Dirt (oder versuchen es zumindest).
Glaube nicht dass einer von denen hier ins Forum schaut.

Was fährst du denn? CC, Tour, Fr, Dirt ?

Gruß, Faron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat14 (10. August 2008)

Ich fahr eher cc , gerne auch singletrails,springen tue ich nicht so ,selten mal über hügel oder so


----------



## Faron_Zlay (10. August 2008)

Also in dem Alter wüsste ich jetzt gar keinen aus Bückeburg der CC fährt.
Sind alle auf dem Dirt Trip...
Allerdings gibts schon einige Leute die cc fahren. Die sind aber alle schon älter.
Wenn du trotzdem Bock hast auch mit älteren zu fahen schreib einfach.

Gruß


----------



## pat14 (10. August 2008)

Du fährst aber freeride ,kennst aber auch  cc ´er,wie alt sind die so?


----------



## Faron_Zlay (10. August 2008)

Ja ich habe mir erst nen cc-Bike neu aufgebaut um Kondition zu kriegen.
Fahre also wieder CC. 
Die anderen die ich kenne sind so 17-19 Jahre alt.
Und eben noch älteren Herren, die aber selbst immer irgendwelche Touren fahren, zu denen habe ich auch keinen Kontakt.
Man könnte ja eventuell auch mal was im Bikeladen Pezing in Bückeburg aushängen ob wer Interesse hat cc zu fahren !?

Gruß faron


----------



## Goose1 (15. März 2015)

gibts bei Bückeburg gute Strecken zum Endurieren?


----------

